# "an Lol For Girls That Have Been Cheated On By Ugly Girls "



## statusmode (Jun 5, 2009)

I HAD to share this with you ladies.. 

you know what they say... "hell has no wrath like a woman scorned"

YouTube - how to look like ANGELA

my favorite part is about being too old to wear Team Edward t-shirts hahahah

jpmetz if you subscribe to her you MUST check out soundlyawake =]


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 5, 2009)

She must be really hurt, but omggg..some parts were really funny


----------



## Cinci (Jun 5, 2009)

i have to admit, I laughed my ass off...


----------



## Willa (Jun 5, 2009)

o_0

I don't find it funny, is it normal?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 6, 2009)

lmao omg she is mad.  wow.  I don't think I could make a video that mad I would break stuff.  lol Not a good idea to make videos wen you're that upset.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 6, 2009)

She's normally sarcastic, but not quite this hostile.  Well, I hope she found it cathartic, at least.


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 6, 2009)

Haha i found this hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully making this video helped her feel better.


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

That's pretty funny. And it got me to watch all her other videos, which were also funny!

I'm paranoid now though.. A guy cheated on his girlfriend with me once (he told me they were broken up, so it was unintentional on my part).. I hope she wasn't ranting to her friends about how ugly she thinks I am :|


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats pretty bitter....Who gives someone that much satisfaction to know they are that upset over being dumped....Looks are not everything...maybe Angela can suck a golf ball thru a garden hose!

And why be mad at Angela.....Mike was obviously the one cheating....so weird on so many levels


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thats pretty bitter....Who gives someone that much satisfaction to know they are that upset over being dumped....Looks are not everything...maybe Angela can suck a golf ball thru a garden hose!

And why be mad at Angela.....Mike was obviously the one cheating....so weird on so many levels_

 
We'll just have to buy ol' Angela a trailer hitch and see what she can do about the chrome!

It's weird that so many times the woman who cheats with the guy gets demonized even more than the guy who actually cheated. Not saying they don't deserve their fair share,  but so many times it seems the woman gets the bulk of the hostility whereas hostility towards the guy is almost an afterthought.

It's like old Jerry Springer's where the two chicks would be clawing each other's eyes out and the guy would just be sitting there staring dumbly and he's usually the one who started it all to begin with!


----------



## frocher (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_
And why be mad at Angela.....Mike was obviously the one cheating....so weird on so many levels_

 
I have never understood this either.  Your man is the one who is breaking promises and going behind your back, but you're mad at some woman you hardly know?  The man is equally guilty, if not more so, imo.  I would be mad at my partner. Maybe it's just easier to be mad at someone you don't love.


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 6, 2009)

LMAO "and those black f*ckin circles around your eyes like you're circling the answers on an STD questionnaire, Angela!" 

hahahahahah sorry but that was pretty funny. 

yeah it doesn't really help the situation to get mad at the "other girl" but i'm sure this venting made her feel a little better, lol


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 6, 2009)

I believe this is scripted... she keeps looking over to the side. not to mention, most girls vent to family or friends not a camera.


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_And why be mad at Angela.....Mike was obviously the one cheating....so weird on so many levels_

 
I completely agree.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

I mean I just hate it when people pick on other women and feel they are less worthy than they are of getting a man because they are heavier, not as pretty etc....That is not all REAL men look for. The sad part is she called that girl fat so many times...I know they say the camera puts on extra weight, but hell...It doesn't look as if she has been sticking to a low calorie diet her damn self.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2009)

If she was going to make a video, she should have atleast made it about the guy that screwed her over. The other girl really has nothing to do with it. If the guy isnt trustworthy, then it doesn't matter who the other girl is anyways.


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 6, 2009)

While I agree that she should be mad at her "man", some of the lines she used were hilarious. 

But yeah. Definitely way too hostile. I mean, don't get me wrong. My man cheated, I'd beat her ass, but I'd beat his too.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 6, 2009)

She seems quite immature in herself.  If that's the way she acted around her man then I'm not surprised he cheated on her.

The last bit made me laugh though, she dedicated time to putting on a full face of makeup like Angela and then said "I can't draw black lines around my eyes because it would take too long to wash off"..like making a video took no time? 

And why bring someone else's weight into question when you're not exactly a slim jim yourself?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

I know right...Just because she is smaller than you does not mean you are small.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 6, 2009)

If her man didn't think twice about cheating I doubt that the video will really effect him and beloved Angela, they will just know that they have gotten to her, I'd have kept my dignity and bitched to my friends, not wasted my nice makeup trying to look like the girl my guy left me for.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 6, 2009)

Ummm.... I'm confused. I thought this video was a joke. :/

I actually thought this video was one of her funniest yet, but if this is real... then... as much as I like Justine, I've gotta say it's kinda sad. :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah thats what makes it sad....it is real...no j/k at all


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 6, 2009)

I personally love Justine...of course this video was much different than her others, considering she was obviously very hurt.

We all have our way of coping.

-shrug-


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 6, 2009)

Sad on so many levels. What got me is how much she knows about Angela! THAT is weird.

poor Mike.


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

Poor Mike?


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope this doesnt start an argument and I usually try to stay out of sensitive subjects because I cant deal with internet drama but:

1. I love Justine (JPMetz)
2. If this WAS real, yes its true that the guy is more responsible HOWEVER I am going through a similar situation right now without getting into details, but I am so sick and tired of women who KNOW a guy has a gf getting involved with them.  It is more of the guys fault because he is the one in the relationship, but I'm sorry that doesn't make it ok for a girl to get involved with your man just because she doesn't have any attachment to the gf. I am SO SICK of women like this. It makes me sick that women go around _knowingly _getting involved with taken men. Classless, and overall shitty.  
3. It wasn't nice for her to call to question Angelas weight, but I understand in a way because she was venting and we dont think clearly when we are broken hearted. It makes us feel better sometimes even if it is cruel. I know probably 99% of women are guilty of saying things like this from time to time especially when talking about other love interests of an ex or current bf. Maybe Im just too honest but I have definitely been there myself whether or not I meant it.  Never put it on the internet but really, its all the same.

I think the video should prolly be taken down and I wish this thread wasnt started but oh well everyone has a right to their opinion. sigh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if she would have felt better if Angela, looked like Megan Fox....what would the theme have been?


----------



## revinn (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_It wasn't nice for her to call to question Angelas weight, but I understand in a way because she was venting and we dont think clearly when we are broken hearted. It makes us feel better sometimes even if it is cruel. I know probably 99% of women are guilty of saying things like this from time to time especially when talking about other love interests of an ex or current bf. Maybe Im just too honest but I have definitely been there myself whether or not I meant it._

 
That's really true. I do that all the time, as do my friends. We're also always especially quick to badmouth someone's ex's new girlfriend. Look, even in this thread, people are talking about her weight..

Really, your whole post sums up how I feel about it. I think her anger may have been slightly (ok, very) misdirected, and she'll probably regret putting it on the internet, but it is natural to overreact when you're feeling hurt. I'd personally be mad at the guy, and I'd NEVER act out and put my thoughts in a public domain, but obviously people react differently to situations. 

I still think she's funny as HELL though.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Poor Mike?_

 
Yep-i'm sorry for him.

Think about it. Remember I dont have the benefit of the poster's winning personality. I can only see what she has presented in this video. I think the video was childish and belies a low character with no boundaries or self respect. I wont bother to get into the lack of respect for privacy displayed by snooping on the man's facebook, and what it further suggests about her character. Add that to the miserable excuse of a .... girl? that he cheated on her with...and theres nothing left to conclude but that Mike is the biggest idiot in town to have found himself in this kind of drama with these two women. 

He is worst off, because he will either have to go back to her begging...or stay with the 'cow'. If you ask me, he loses either way. The 'cow' gets exactly what she deserves with the two timing bastard...who will eventually cheat on her with someone else, if he even stays....and this lady here who's name I didnt catch, is now free, enlightened as to the degree of the cad she was with and (hopefully) will eventually move on- and grow up- maybe even grow up enough regret this video. She had better count her lucky stars.

Before I get misunderstood, I do not (even in the least) condone his cheating on her-or the woman enticing him away knowing he had a gf. I'm saying she has lowered herself beyond their level in a most public fashion. Most of us know that our lowest moments are better not splashed around in cyberspace. It appears to be nothing but a comedy of errors, that has culminated in an embarrassing display-for the world to see. ugh.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I watched this cracking up. The vitriol is definitely way off the charts, but some of the stuff she said was hilarious.

I also agree with pretty much everything xxsgtigressxx said. Angela is certainly not faultless here and they clearly know each other somehow if Justine (?) has so much to say about her. Yeah, I think she overdid it by putting it online--all it really shows is how she's bitter and hurt--but I can understand where she's coming from. When someone gets cheated on, they're going to wonder what this other girl has to offer that she doesn't. That's probably where people make the jump from being angry at their ex to being angry at the "other woman." It becomes, oh, so-so is so dumb, look how much better I am than they are, their loss, hahahaha*sob!*

It's not nice, it's not particularly rational, and it certainly doesn't make you the better person, but whatever feels good for the moment I guess. *shrug* She'll probably be regretting this later.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I also have to take into consideration that she is more bashing a woman that she has no feelings for. Whereas, it is probably more difficult for her to show her anger towards him right now, especially on the internet, considering this is someone that she had feelings for, I'm sure, considering it was her boyfriend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess I am a bitch cuz...I personally would have told him where to get off in front of Angela.... and told her what I thought of her to her face. A little planning and walking up on their ass would have been a better victory for me.  I would not have belittled her for her appearance but for her tackiness....and I sure would not have done it on the www because the person who is being laughed at is her...No one knows or gives a flying fart about Angela....and Angela probably doesn't look as bad as all that...but when we are angry they look worse or at least we WANT them to, to make ourselves feel and look better in our own mind...I say never show your weakness...I cry in private...I would never give him the satisfaction or her for that matter


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 7, 2009)

I def. agree about needing to be way more mad at the dude. But I HATE a trifling bitch that knows you and your boyfriend and is fully aware you are dating and tries to eff things up.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

I get what all you guys are saying. Especially you, Tish.

I guess Im trying to sympathize mainly because I know she probably did that out of anger/stress and I know that I can go off the deep end at the spur of the moment when something like that happens.

I'm guessing she will probably cool down and take it off the internet.

Not that it makes it okay to do what she did, just saying I can understand. Again, we all have our way of venting.
Maybe she isn't one of those people that goes in her room in cries, maybe she tends to take her frustration out in other ways like needing to vent. 
I dunno, the situation is shitty regardless.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

But is that what happened? All she said is Angela works at Applebees....Who knows what he told her...he may have told her they were no longer together.

I feel bad for her actually...she is being to vunerable ...he is having a field day over this


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_But is that what happened? All she said is Angela works at Applebees....Who knows what he told her...he may have told her they were no longer together.

I feel bad for her actually...she is being to vunerable ...he is having a field day over this_

 

I dunno if Id go that far. I bet the chick is because she apparently got the guy or at least she saw that she hurt another person.

From what I gathered, this chick was someone that Justine knew. I just assumed he worked at Applebee's too and that this was someone Justine had met through his work before. Honestly, I don't know. I just assumed.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

true...that is the thing....If he works with her I can see her being pissed .....But who knows what the hell he told her ass...men LIE


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_true...that is the thing....If he works with her I can see her being pissed .....But who knows what the hell he told her ass...men LIE_

 

No dude I know.

A VERY similar situation happened to me in high school. 

My BF at the time worked at a restaurant, I found out he sent flowers to this chick he worked with and I found out about it. When I talked to her about it, she told me he had been telling her that we were "having all these problems" and that we were about to break up anyway. Not that it made her have any more right, I mean, if she knew we were at least still together, she should have backed off. But he still lied to her, granted we WERE having problems, but we never spoke of breaking up and even after he was busted he still begged me to stay with him. Which I did because I was a freaking idiot. But yeah, I blamed both of them...but he got the biggest part of it because he knew wtf he was doing. That other chick didn't give a shit about me, ya know? Whereas, he knew that he would break my heart if I found out.


----------



## Esme (Jun 7, 2009)

I still think this is a joke. Are you all sure it's for real>


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG!!! That is funny and scary at the same time.  That chick would be perfect for the lead role in the movie Misery.  Why the hell is she messing up her own face and making a video of it.  If the other woman was that ugly I wouldn't make myself look like her.  

It's really sad to see her reduce herself like that.  It would have been  a good idea to think about this before she did it.  Not only did her boy friend cheat on her with a ugly girl but she looks like a complete psychopath for all the world to see.  Not smart at all.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Misery
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Annie was a crazy ass psycho for real in that movie....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kathy Bates ....and them damn penquins


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_I hope this doesnt start an argument and I usually try to stay out of sensitive subjects because I cant deal with internet drama but:


3. It wasn't nice for her to call to question Angelas weight, but I understand in a way because she was venting and we dont think clearly when we are broken hearted. It makes us feel better sometimes even if it is cruel. I know probably 99% of women are guilty of saying things like this from time to time especially when talking about other love interests of an ex or current bf. Maybe Im just too honest but I have definitely been there myself whether or not I meant it.  Never put it on the internet but really, its all the same.

I think the video should prolly be taken down and I wish this thread wasnt started but oh well everyone has a right to their opinion. sigh._

 
I totally agree with this point you made, I wasn't trying to come across holier than thou in the post that I made because I remember saying some pretty stupid things when I was a lot more immature than I am now but my point is that I never made a record of it which the whold world could see, it's fine to obviously vent and say stupid things but did she not have a friend to whom she could have vented?


----------



## revinn (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Yep-i'm sorry for him_

 
Ok, gotcha. I was just curious about your reasoning. Yep, I agree with all that.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 7, 2009)

She should have used a video as a positive way to channel her anger through creativity. Unfortunately, people won't remember Angela and the assumed "ex" boyfriend, they'll remember her making a fool of herself on the internet. 

She could end up as one of those videos on Vh1 where the commentators make fun of them! How embarrassing is that?


----------



## jenee.sum (Jun 7, 2009)

when i saw this the first time, i cracked my ass off. i watch her videos all the time, and while she may sound hostile as hell, she describes her channel with:

"I *ANGRILY* and RELUCTANTLY show you how to put make-up on your damn face."

so really, she's quite angry in all her videos. haha which i find hilarioussssss. and she's normally sarcastic too. i don't know if anything was exaggerated in her video about Angela, but i get her humor.

i agree attacking her weight wasn't cool, but i agree with what someone said earlier that when we're angry, we don't think when we talk. and sometimes we realize how harsh it is after the fact. some would have taken the video down, but she hasn't. oh well. we all have our opinions on how we would have each treated the situation if it happened to us, but she did what she did.

i still love Justine, i love her angry face, i love her punching brush (major LOLs when i first saw her punching brush move), i love Nick, i love her humor, i love Nick, i love her random angry punches that come outta nowhere.....did i mention i love Nick? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. i loved when she smeared the bronzer on her face haha


----------



## makeba (Jun 7, 2009)

i saw the vid and was like damn this chick is mad all the time! there is something a bit twisted about her personality. i know how it feels to be cheated on so her anger is understood but geez! why not put him on front street too!! her temperment(?) is are all over the place in the vids i saw that i could not take any more. and the makeup well thats another story, to each his own!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 7, 2009)

wow this is really sad. i feel sorry for her but really i don't think she should have made a video like this.  because as others have stated - who knows what her ex actually said to this girl in the first place. both mike and angela are wrong but i can't help but think maybe she should try coping outside of youtube.  because she's coming across as nasty.  although i know she puts on the angery stuff for her vids i still think this is too far.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Jun 7, 2009)

I've seen her channel before and shes never bubbly or happy. shes more cursing and smart ass comments.  i thought it was apart of the show.  i can tell that she was hurt but she didnt stray away from her youtube attitude.  im not really suprised.  it was funny though. hope she got this off her chest. it her page she can do what she wants


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

this is not funny, although I laffed my ass off at the fake mole, I have a beauty mark on my cheek, and lip, and it's funny when ppl draw them on....

Everyone has their way of coping with heartache, but honestly, how are you gonna call someone a cow, when you don't look so slim either? (I'm not slim in the slighest either, I'm just pointing out facts)


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Sad on so many levels. What got me is how much she knows about Angela! THAT is weird.

poor Mike._

 
  For some reason, when girls that seem that insecure find out about those things, they go on "detective mode" so I'm not suprised at all I've had some girls show up at my work over a guya year ago, like seriously? 
I feel bad for Angela, she prolly didn't know Mike was taken


----------



## franimal (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought this video was amusing, I did laugh quite a bit.

though I thought it was lame how she kept referring to Angela as a fat cow, very mature!

But whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 7, 2009)

Her pain is so obvious, and while everyone deals with pain in their own way.. all I did was shake my head.   She has every right to be hurt, but there's some major misdirection happening.  I definitely echo the sentiment of Tish, I doubt she would have felt any better had the woman been gorgeous and had flawless makeup application technique.

His decision to cheat had nothing to do with her, because people are responsible for their own decisions.  His decisions reflect poorly on him and speak volumes of his character.

With that said though, she's responsible for this video debacle, and it reflects very poorly and speaks volumes in it's own way..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't find this funny at all, just really sad.  This wasn't a LOL.. it was a LOL fail.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 7, 2009)

I truly do not understand why people use YouTube as a forum for things like this.  How does it help anything?  Doesn't it just make things worse?

I just don't get it.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Exactly, everyone is taking their beefs to Youtube and that godforsaken Twitter!!!!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

I just read a comment that she left on this video to someone saying that she is a youtube partner and that she knew this video would get lots of views............

....that rubs me the wrong way. It's one thing to vent, it's another to use your venting to get views/money through youtube.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I guess you either support this kind of behavior or you don't...Personally I don't and it wouldn't matter to me if it was for ratings or just plain stupid....to personally degrade another person publicly for sell satisfaction speaks very little of your character....pissed or not....

 Anger management classes


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

Ya I dont think its cool to use it to make money through youtube...


----------



## Willa (Jun 7, 2009)

I would CUT him

RUDE

--->


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Ok BonQuiQui


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

Ohh No She Diiiiiiiiii'int


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I just read a comment that she left on this video to someone saying that she is a youtube partner and that she knew this video would get lots of views............

....that rubs me the wrong way. It's one thing to vent, it's another to use your venting to get views/money through youtube._

 
And if this is the case...More than likely the story was BS from the get go just to get $$$ and ratings so bring on all the supporters who understood why she did this....RUDE


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_And if this is the case...More than likely the story was BS from the get go just to get $$$ and ratings so bring on all the supporters who understood why she did this....RUDE_

 

Ya I just read that and now Im like "uhhhhhh.............."

Totally changes my outlook. I didnt support this at the beginning but I tried to understand it. But now after reading that, Im really disgusted.


----------



## Willa (Jun 7, 2009)

IMO, the girls looks like a frustrated person, I mean, all the time
I don't like her attitude


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Willa That Avatar ROCKS!!!!   RUDE


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow. She might want to chill out a bit. o_o;;
I fell really sorry for Angela, so many horrible things she said in that video.


----------



## Willa (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Wow. She might want to chill out a bit. o_o;;
I fell really sorry for Angela, so many horrible things she said in that video._

 
Exactly
She's saying the girl is a fat cow
I don't really expect a girl who's a member of a weight loss community to say something like that. I don't know, doesnt fit in my head...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

SIMMA DOWN NAH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Exactly
She's saying the girl is a fat cow
I don't really expect a girl who's a member of a weight loss community to say something like that. I don't know, doesnt fit in my head..._

 
Oh she belongs to a weight loss community....How about I graze on over


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh she belongs to a weight loss community....How about I graze on over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ya I believe she has lost 100+ lbs recently.

It reminds me of one of my close friends who used to be overweight, lost about 60-70 lbs, used to be called fat and would cry her eyes out over it and get so upset. Then she lost weight and started calling others fat and saying people "envied" her because of her body. I never understood how she could be that hypocritical and degrading when she once knew how it felt. I  frankly wanted to punch her in the face when she started acting like that.


----------



## Willa (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh she belongs to a weight loss community....How about I graze on over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, sadly

YouTube - ThruThickNThin's Channel

Anyway
People do what they want
If it's her way to let the demons out when she's sad, then that's it, but she's the one dealing with all this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

I know Right!! Didn't she realize how bad it made he feel to be called a Fat Cow...why would she want someone else to go thru that


----------



## Willa (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Ya I believe she has lost 100+ lbs recently.

It reminds me of one of my close friends who used to be overweight, lost about 60-70 lbs, used to be called fat and would cry her eyes out over it and get so upset. Then she lost weight and started calling others fat and saying people "envied" her because of her body. I never understood how she could be that hypocritical and degrading when she once knew how it felt. I  frankly wanted to punch her in the face when she started acting like that._

 
I knew a girl who did the same thing!
She was fat all her teenage years and when she got around 20 y/o, she lost like 80 pounds. Then she became and very mean and frustrated girl. Calling out names to every single fat girl she knew. Including me


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 7, 2009)

HAHAHAHA @ you guys avatar's

Im crackin up.


----------



## Willa (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_HAHAHAHA @ you guys avatar's

Im crackin up._

 
We are too


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I mean I just hate it when people pick on other women and feel they are less worthy than they are of getting a man because they are heavier, not as pretty etc....That is not all REAL men look for. The sad part is she called that girl fat so many times...*I know they say the camera puts on extra weight, but hell...It doesn't look as if she has been sticking to a low calorie diet her damn self.*_

 

LOL!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 8, 2009)

i understand being mad at angela.. (i dont think id ever take this particular route.. im more of a dirty looks and insults to your face kind of person when im angry), but as women i think we should try to respect eachother and not step on eachothers toes.. i dunno i would just never knowingly be the other woman.. if the guy wants me that bad he can break up with his girlfriend first.. i guess if angela didnt know he was in a relationship then it really isnt her fault.. but either way mike def sucks!


----------



## Shanti (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I laughed my ass off watching it. I deal with my pain in an almost-similar way, so I can't really bash her...
And if anything, I don't think Mike would enjoy so much getting attention from this video, because I'm sure a lot of people would just see him as a douchebag after this lol.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 8, 2009)

well it made me laugh "..when she thinks of mac, she probably thinks of macdonalds" LMFAO! classic.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 8, 2009)

Brilliant. It was smart and well pulled off at the end of the day. However I do feel that she needs a big hug and some chocolates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And maybe a trashy chick flick....That should fix it!

I hope shes doing better now


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 8, 2009)

I looked thru her channel as well, and it seems like she's always bitchy and bitter, she needs to get laid


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^ That's just a "character" she portrays in her videos. I don't think she's like that all the time.... or she probably wouldn't have friends and her "bf" to begin with.

I'm still not convinced that this is real. It looks like someone under the name "angelamikeluv" who just created the account today is "spamming" her comments, and then she replies, knowing it is Angela and not some fake, only a few minutes after the comment is posted.

Like I said before, I like Justine's videos, but I think it's a fake situation just to entertain her fans and get a little bit of attention. 

All I'm saying is I'd be surprised to find out that this was real.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

I doubt that if Mike is real it is phasing him in any manner...You see in this world men don't get called the names for fooling around on their women...They get a "Way to go player, slap on their back". However, let a woman do the same thing.....She gets called a HO...by men and women..


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ That's just a "character" she portrays in her videos. I don't think she's like that all the time.... or she probably wouldn't have friends and her "bf" to begin with.

*I'm still not convinced that this is real.* It looks like someone under the name "angelamikeluv" who just created the account today is "spamming" her comments, and then she replies, knowing it is Angela and not some fake, only a few minutes after the comment is posted.

Like I said before, I like Justine's videos, but I think it's a fake situation just to entertain her fans and get a little bit of attention. 

All I'm saying is I'd be surprised to find out that this was real._

 
Yeah, I never believed for it to be in the first place. A lot of the "issues" on YouTube seem faker than these reality shows... LMAO


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 8, 2009)

lol word^ Justine is on some Heidi and Spencer sh** right now


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't stand them....Spendi


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't stand them either, I never even knew who they were until, I saw some tabloid of them getting married, I was never a Hills fan, but those two ppl are a hot ass mess


----------



## Lapis (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I looked thru her channel as well, and it seems like she's always bitchy and bitter, she needs to get laid_

 
Apparently Mike isn't only bad at fidelity


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

lmao!^


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow...okay, I'm thick as I thought this video was about Angelina Jolie until she got indignant. I didn't find it funny regardless of the point, but what frustrates me (dead horse) why are these makeup gurus steering away from teaching their makeup knowledge and/or skill and competing for subbies, views, sponsors, etc.  The other two Petrilode and Nickie look related in their e-beef.  Youtube is just not fun anymore and with a very miniscule exceptions, I'm not interested.  It's about their 15 mins of fame and the makeup and shopping is a sidebar.
Let's say this is a spoof, how many people were insulted?  If you shop at the dollar stores, weigh more than the other woman, aren't pretty, etc.  What if some of the gorgeous ladies here were to give her a once over?  One may not see her as attractive compared to...? It's sad for her to be a makeup guru, can't she be under comedy at least?  I guess I don't have the same sense of humour and am over YouTube right now.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Wow...okay, I'm thick as I thought this video was about Angelina Jolie until she got indignant. I didn't find it funny regardless of the point, but what frustrates me (dead horse) why are these makeup gurus steering away from teaching their makeup knowledge and/or skill and competing for subbies, views, sponsors, etc. * The other two Petrilode and Nickie look related in their e-beef. * Youtube is just not fun anymore and with a very miniscule exceptions, I'm not interested.  It's about their 15 mins of fame and the makeup and shopping is a sidebar.
Let's say this is a spoof, how many people were insulted?  If you shop at the dollar stores, weigh more than the other woman, aren't pretty, etc.  What if some of the gorgeous ladies here were to give her a once over?  One may not see her as attractive compared to...? It's sad for her to be a makeup guru, can't she be under comedy at least?  I guess I don't have the same sense of humour and am over YouTube right now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I thought that e-beef was hilarious and the fact that Nikkie really didn't call anyone out. It was a case of letting the guilty speak. Perteluede (whatever the name is), just wanted to LIKE YOU SAID, wanted another video to do, so he used her video as a stepping point and the other "gurus", jumped in on it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 10, 2009)

She confessed that it was fake.
YouTube - MIKE AND ANGELA UPDATE

I knew it!!!!!


At least she got a lot of views. Probably more subs. More attention.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 10, 2009)

she's probably on this site reading this *ish laughing at what us discussing it...


----------



## daveyhavok (Jun 10, 2009)

I love Justine. I guess people don't know what satire is.


----------



## enigmatic (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, it was a joke. And she got everyone (including myself) fooled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't mean to offend anyone with this post. But I noticed people said that it was immature. And even though the whole thing was fake, I think it's also immature the way people speculated about her relationship. Especially the people that posted comments that were insulting her. 

For those of you that don't/didn't know, her channel is comedy. And she is playing a character in her videos. I didn't think that anyone would really think it's legit.

And yeah, she is reading this thread lol.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_
And yeah, she is reading this thread lol._

 

Congrads! 

Now this thread can be closed...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_ 
And yeah, she is reading this thread lol._

 
Speaking for myself....Good, and who cares if she is reading...everything is public knowledge and I doubt anyone cares what she thinks of what we think just to be perfectly honest.

The whole skit was rude to belittle a person and call them a fat cow even if the person is made up...Some names should not be called especially if you know what it is like to have a weight problem. I am sure a lot of women struggling with there weight were not amused because they have to deal with such names on a constant.


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Speaking for myself....Good, and who cares if she is reading...everything is public knowledge and I doubt anyone cares what she thinks of what we think just to be perfectly honest.

The whole skit was rude to belittle a person and call them a fat cow even if the person is made up...Some names should not be called especially if you know what it is like to have a weight problem. I am sure a lot of women struggling with there weight were not amused because they have to deal with such names on a constant._

 
And there you said it!

--->


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 10, 2009)

I *do* know what satire is thanks, if you read my post I said, admittedly, I thought it was a makeup tutorial on how to look like... Stupid me, thinking a makeup guru for "how to" would be a comedian.  Again, this is why I adore the people many who have moved on to begin channels of their own, for giving knowledge of the makeup industry, how to achieve certain looks, etc.  Good on the makeup gurus for gaining more subbies, revenues, and narcissim, but also b*tch about why they get mean comments.  Bravissima!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 10, 2009)

It was a poor joke, is all I can say. But if that's what it takes to get kicks...then great for Justine.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey, I like a good satire as much as the next person, but at the same time, judging by the comments there were people on there who were very genuinely concerned for Justine and her well-being, and I think it was not only in poor taste, but disrespectful. 

But hey, if she and her more-satirical-than-thou buddies want to have a laugh at the expense of people who were concerned for her, yay for them. What a triumph.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 10, 2009)

I think this was pretty pathetic. You don't have to put people way down to get a laugh from others.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

yea i saw the video last night with her saying it was a joke...maybe it wasn't a joke and she was embarassed or ashamed (or felt pathetic) of making the video in the first place and now she's covering it up. lol i don't know. well anyway moving on...


----------



## Meisje (Jun 10, 2009)

I think it was just an attempt to make a viral video (like the bridezilla one) and get media attention.

It was okay --- I personally think that if your SO is cheating, most of your anger should be directed towards them. Unless the person they're cheating with is one of your friends, in which case, smack the hell out of the both of them with a rotary dial telephone.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 10, 2009)

I think this is sad and pathetic whether it's fake or not. I didn't laugh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_yea i saw the video last night with her saying it was a joke...maybe it wasn't a joke and she was embarassed or ashamed (or felt pathetic) of making the video in the first place and now she's covering it up. lol i don't know. well anyway moving on..._

 

BINGO


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I can't stand them....Spendi_

 

Can't stand Spencer and Heidi either! Conan O'Brien made a joke about them last night. It was hilarious! You gotta hear for urself. U don't want me to retell the joke because i WILL ruin it! HAHA


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 10, 2009)

She says we were stupid enough to believe, she was stupid enough to make the video.
This girl is a hot ass mess
NEXT!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yep...Just like we are Stupid enough to believe that any man would cheat on her LOL LOL LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am so sure Brad Pitt was just standing in the wings waiting and hoping that she was now free.

Whatever....Like Most of us would have even known this vid existed if it hadn't be posted here........NEXTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## frocher (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daveyhavok* 

 
_ I guess people don't know what satire is._

 
Yeah, that's it.  It's us, not her crazy-do-anything-for-subscribers/views ass.  It's even sadder now that I know it's fake.  If you are willing to make a damn fool of yourself for views... oh well.


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

o_0

... Ok. Next please?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, she thought this would gain viewers, which it probably did, but also looks through her youtube comments that she also gained some haters and maybe even lost some subscribers.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 11, 2009)

Man I thought I had problems...lol why would someone go through such lengths to fabricate such a story?  She was all into it too wtf, wow.  Hope it was worth it.  I can see if she's covering up, but I can also see someone really targeting a female instead of a male for cheating...goes on all the time...it's sad.  I slapped my ex up in Super G for even attempting to hint at cheating.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Wow, she thought this would gain viewers, which it probably did, but also looks through her youtube comments that she also gained some haters and maybe even lost some subscribers._

 
LOL Seriously! 
Talk about a plan backfiring.
I've seen some of the comments left on her video. Out of nowhere, people are calling her fat and saying she's stupid and immature. 
This whole situation was taken so seriously. I feel sorry for her. She said she was even contemplating disabling comments... but I guess that would prove that the comments really got to her. She wants to come off like she doesn't care and that it's funny to her. I don't blame her.

Also, I was surprised to find her channel under Beauty Guru. She has some nice looks but I doubt most of her veiwers are watching for makeup tips or techniques.
I think people would have understood where she was coming from if she put her channel under Comedian or something. :/


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 11, 2009)

um.....
i lmfao'd


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_ but I can also see someone really targeting a female instead of a male for cheating...goes on all the time...it's sad_


----------

